# Snmptable: not found: (top) -> diskIOTable[SOLVED]

## upengan78

Hi,

I am trying to get mrtg graphs for disk stats but following is not working. 

```

snmptable -v2c -c public localhost diskIOTable

No log handling enabled - using stderr logging

diskIOTable: Unknown Object Identifier (Sub-id not found: (top) -> diskIOTable)
```

ls -al /usr/share/snmp/mibs

```
total 2404

drwxrwxrwx 2 root root   4096 Apr 13 09:07 .

drwxrwxrwx 5 root root   4096 Apr  6 10:55 ..

-rwxrwxrwx 1 root root   2320 Apr  5 10:16 .index

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  17455 Apr  5 15:04 AGENTX-MIB.txt

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  50948 Apr  5 15:04 BRIDGE-MIB.txt

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  68104 Apr  5 15:04 DISMAN-EVENT-MIB.txt

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  24613 Apr  5 15:04 DISMAN-SCHEDULE-MIB.txt

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  64311 Apr  5 15:04 DISMAN-SCRIPT-MIB.txt

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  52607 Mar 15  2010 ENTITY-MIB.mib

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  84492 Apr  5 15:04 EtherLike-MIB.txt

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4660 Apr  5 15:04 HCNUM-TC.txt

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  52544 Apr  5 15:04 HOST-RESOURCES-MIB.txt

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  10583 Apr  5 15:04 HOST-RESOURCES-TYPES.txt

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4819 Apr  5 15:04 IANA-ADDRESS-FAMILY-NUMBERS-MIB.txt

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4299 Apr  5 15:04 IANA-LANGUAGE-MIB.txt

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   3513 Apr  5 15:04 IANA-RTPROTO-MIB.txt

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  30117 Apr  5 15:04 IANAifType-MIB.txt

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   5066 Apr  5 15:04 IF-INVERTED-STACK-MIB.txt

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  71691 Apr  5 15:04 IF-MIB.txt

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  16782 Apr  5 15:04 INET-ADDRESS-MIB.txt

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  46286 Apr  5 15:04 IP-FORWARD-MIB.txt

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 185667 Apr  5 15:04 IP-MIB.txt

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  15936 Apr  5 15:04 IPV6-ICMP-MIB.txt

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  48703 Apr  5 15:04 IPV6-MIB.txt

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   2367 Apr  5 15:04 IPV6-TC.txt

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   7257 Apr  5 15:04 IPV6-TCP-MIB.txt

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4400 Apr  5 15:04 IPV6-UDP-MIB.txt

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  15901 Apr  5 15:04 NET-SNMP-AGENT-MIB.txt

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   9160 Apr  5 15:04 NET-SNMP-EXAMPLES-MIB.txt

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   9326 Apr  5 15:04 NET-SNMP-EXTEND-MIB.txt

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   2036 Apr  5 15:04 NET-SNMP-MIB.txt

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   3350 Apr  5 15:04 NET-SNMP-PASS-MIB.txt

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4750 Apr  5 15:04 NET-SNMP-TC.txt

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   5039 Apr  5 15:04 NET-SNMP-VACM-MIB.txt

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  24694 Apr  5 15:04 NOTIFICATION-LOG-MIB.txt

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   1174 Apr  5 15:04 RFC-1215.txt

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   3067 Apr  5 15:04 RFC1155-SMI.txt

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  79667 Apr  5 15:04 RFC1213-MIB.txt

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 147822 Apr  5 15:04 RMON-MIB.txt

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  45323 Apr  5 15:04 SCTP-MIB.txt

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4649 Apr  5 15:04 SMUX-MIB.txt

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  15490 Apr  5 15:04 SNMP-COMMUNITY-MIB.txt

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  22342 Apr  5 15:04 SNMP-FRAMEWORK-MIB.txt

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   5496 Apr  5 15:04 SNMP-MPD-MIB.txt

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  20014 Apr  5 15:04 SNMP-NOTIFICATION-MIB.txt

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   9106 Apr  5 15:04 SNMP-PROXY-MIB.txt

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  22769 Apr  5 15:04 SNMP-TARGET-MIB.txt

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  39201 Apr  5 15:04 SNMP-USER-BASED-SM-MIB.txt

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   2205 Apr  5 15:04 SNMP-USM-AES-MIB.txt

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  21101 Apr  5 15:04 SNMP-USM-DH-OBJECTS-MIB.txt

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  34162 Apr  5 15:04 SNMP-VIEW-BASED-ACM-MIB.txt

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   8263 Apr  5 15:04 SNMPv2-CONF.txt

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  29305 Apr  5 15:04 SNMPv2-MIB.txt

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   8924 Apr  5 15:04 SNMPv2-SMI.txt

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  38034 Apr  5 15:04 SNMPv2-TC.txt

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   5775 Apr  5 15:04 SNMPv2-TM.txt

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  21120 Mar 15  2010 SUN-HW-CTRL-MIB.mib

-rw------- 1 root root  21120 Jan 18 09:37 SUN-HW-CTRL-MIB.txt

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  91050 Mar 15  2010 SUN-HW-TRAP-MIB.mib

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 146859 Mar 15  2010 SUN-ILOM-CONTROL-MIB.mib

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 146859 Jan 18 09:37 SUN-ILOM-CONTROL-MIB.txt

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 109303 Mar 15  2010 SUN-PLATFORM-MIB.mib

-rw------- 1 root root 109303 Jan 18 09:38 SUN-PLATFORM-MIB.txt

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  28564 Apr  5 15:04 TCP-MIB.txt

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  16418 Apr  5 15:04 TRANSPORT-ADDRESS-MIB.txt

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   2163 Apr  5 15:04 UCD-DEMO-MIB.txt

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4613 Apr  5 15:04 UCD-DISKIO-MIB.txt

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   3087 Apr  5 15:04 UCD-DLMOD-MIB.txt

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   8118 Apr  5 15:04 UCD-IPFWACC-MIB.txt

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  46606 Apr  5 15:04 UCD-SNMP-MIB.txt

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  20882 Apr  5 15:04 UDP-MIB.txt
```

I am trying to get this to work http://oss.oetiker.ch/mrtg-trac/wiki/Net-SNMP on my Gentoo box.

Any idea?Last edited by upengan78 on Fri Apr 13, 2012 3:09 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## upengan78

Sorry for the noise.

This was so simple. Just emerged as below and everything looks good.

net-analyzer/net-snmp diskio

snmptable -v1 -c public localhost diskIOTable

SNMP table: UCD-DISKIO-MIB::diskIOTable

```

 diskIOIndex diskIODevice diskIONRead diskIONWritten diskIOReads diskIOWrites diskIOLA1 diskIOLA5 diskIOLA15 diskIONReadX diskIONWrittenX

           1        loop0           0              0           0            0         0         0          0            ?               ?

           2        loop1           0              0           0            0         0         0          0            ?               ?

           3        loop2           0              0           0            0         0         0          0            ?               ?

           4        loop3           0              0           0            0         0         0          0            ?               ?

           5        loop4           0              0           0            0         0         0          0            ?               ?

           6        loop5           0              0           0            0         0         0          0            ?               ?

           7        loop6           0              0           0            0         0         0          0            ?               ?

           8        loop7           0              0           0            0         0         0          0            ?               ?

           9          sda  2794144256      547423232     2577275      6657605         1         0          0            ?               ?

          10         sda1     2230784              0         565            0         0         0          0            ?               ?

          11         sda2        1024              0           1            0         0         0          0            ?               ?

          12         sda5      470528              0         148            0         0         0          0            ?               ?

          13         sda6   126175232           6144        1795            6         0         0          0            ?               ?

          14         sda7    90824704      273645568       11235        10728         0         0          0            ?               ?

          15         sda8  3628867584      720721920     2388597      6079556         1         0          0            ?               ?

          16         sda9     1130496              0         252            0         0         0          0            ?               ?

          17        sda10     2705408           9216         556            3         0         0          0            ?               ?

          18        sda11  3236349440     3848007680      174069       551655         0         0          0            ?               ?

          19          sr0   475975680              0        3982            0         0         0          0            ?               ?

          20          sdb    19343360     2963406848        3796         6403         0         0          0            ?               ?

          21         sdb1     2955264     2963406848         720         6323         0         0          0            ?               ?

```

----------

